# Tub time!



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady during her bath


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

My poor little puppy...lol


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

awww look at her she is not impressed lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Nope she was not impressed at all. lol


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She looks like she really enjoyed that lol x


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

ahahaha yep, that's about the look Rufus was giving us today  Could break your heart! He was happy as a clam after though (he knew he looked good)


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

parapluie said:


> ahahaha yep, that's about the look Rufus was giving us today  Could break your heart! He was happy as a clam after though (he knew he looked good)


how did his first bath go ? did he stand for you or wrigle about lots trying to jump out the bath.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

kendal said:


> how did his first bath go ? did he stand for you or wrigle about lots trying to jump out the bath.


Well, we took him to a place where they have everything there but you wash them yourself, so the tub they had had this little leash/collar that we put on him. He probably would have jumped right out of the tub if he didn't have that on. He was wriggling a LOT and kept putting his front legs up on the front of the tub (which was actually helpful in cleaning his belly heehee) but I just felt awful for him. He was shivering too cuz he was scared.
We also tried using a blowdryer they had there to dry him since it's so cold out and that definitely freaked him out too but by the end he seemed a little more calm. Definitely not his favorite experience but hopefully it will just get better with time. I think if I had done it in the tub at home there would have been no hope for me, since he wouldn't be essentially strapped in. He would have been out in no time and bouncing off the walls!!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

parapluie said:


> Well, we took him to a place where they have everything there but you wash them yourself, so the tub they had had this little leash/collar that we put on him. He probably would have jumped right out of the tub if he didn't have that on. He was wriggling a LOT and kept putting his front legs up on the front of the tub (which was actually helpful in cleaning his belly heehee) but I just felt awful for him. He was shivering too cuz he was scared.
> We also tried using a blowdryer they had there to dry him since it's so cold out and that definitely freaked him out too but by the end he seemed a little more calm. Definitely not his favorite experience but hopefully it will just get better with time. I think if I had done it in the tub at home there would have been no hope for me, since he wouldn't be essentially strapped in. He would have been out in no time and bouncing off the walls!!


 you can get theas suction cup things that you stick to your bath tub so they dont jump out. guoomers use them all the time. 

http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/358/bath-choker


this is Gypsy and Inca in one of the out dore after walk dog baths, it was winter and freezing i realy should have bathed them as the dryer was cold not freezing but not worm either.


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

awww they look much more relaxed hahah
I will have to look into that suction cup thing, thanks!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awww Kendal...look at your pups!!! too cute!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I am glad Rufus made it through his first bath!!! poor little dude...by bath 3 he will be much better


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

haha thank you! just another experience for him to open his eyes to  I think it will get better (and I will stay more dry!)


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

I've never seen any of these dog washes. Good idea though.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Dylansmum said:


> I've never seen any of these dog washes. Good idea though.


they are good for washing your dog after a muddy walk but better used in the summer when its wormer.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Need one of those chokers Wilfs fine but Mable , well she's like a drowning cat, wriggling and squirming and trying to jump out not a pleasant experience for either of us x


----------



## strangeland86 (Oct 30, 2010)

Flo hates the bath


----------



## parapluie (Dec 22, 2010)

Aww little bundle


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

awwww, look at her..little baby all wrapped up!!!


----------



## janlaw (Feb 7, 2011)

Aww! She looks just like Lucy when she's in the bath!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

kendal said:


> they are good for washing your dog after a muddy walk but better used in the summer when its wormer.


Never seen one of those, Kendal, whereabout is it?


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Tressa said:


> Never seen one of those, Kendal, whereabout is it?


chatleraux country park i think thats where that one was, outside the garden center.


----------

